# Anton at 15.5 months



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

My boy is growing. Here's my attempt for a stack, I even moved his rear leg and he stayed in this position but moved the front leg instead. I lightened up the image because it was way too dark and Yana in the background was not helping. 
I will appreciate all your comments!










Few more pictures from a little earlier.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, he is just gorgeous!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you, Michelle! He's the most beautiful puppy for me







but I will take any critique as well


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

He is as handsome as can be!!

Is he a ball nut? : )

Tanya


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow he looks great!! His coat is nice and shiny and healthy looking.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

He's a cuz nut







and it's hard to take a picture of him without a squeaker in his mouth. He's a healthy pup and I think the Springtime supplements I give him play a big role, too. 

Kathy, nice to see you again on the board! How are your new place and your doggies??

Here's a head shot of both Anton and me taken yesterday


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

He's so beautiful...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey LOVE the shirt!!! 

We are in the house and dogs are out of the kennel. All the boxes are unpacked and we are getting settled. Kayos boarded well which surprised me as she usually does not. Havoc had some stress issues there. He chewed all the fur off his legs and has some hot spots now.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OK, just my faily uneducated critique.

Nice stop (where the nose and skull meet, some dogs have a pretty sloped stop, but Anton's is nice and defined), good ear set and nice ears, good eye color, the bottom lips is a little loose and sags a bit more than I like. Nice eye color and expression. Nice smooth topline, bottom line what I call long (doesn't have the extreme tuck that some dogs have). Maybe just a touch short in the croup, nice chest, good feet. Good coat condition and muscle tone, good extension on movement. Looks very nice for a young male.

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Val, I have met Anton and he is a very nice young boy! great temperament too.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you for your comments! Val, I really appreciate giving Anton your critique. Last time you commented on his structure was when I posted his 8 months old pics. It's amazing to see how much he changed. Here's one of those previous pictures:










Anton has definitely got more muscles on him and still zero fat, I can feel every single rib on him, everything he eats gets burnt out...


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kathy, thanks for your nice words! I am so sorry to hear about what happened to poor Havoc in the kennel but I'm happy he's home and he'll bounce back in no time.

Now you need to post plenty of pictures of your crew since I do miss seeing you and Kayos and Havoc. Anton misses Havoc too since there is nobody in our group for him to play with, Debbi and Cathie are very strict with their no play rule







I should write you a PM so I don't off top here.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Can't give you a critique, but I've always thought he was GORGEOUS!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Oksana, I think he is maturing quite well. In your first picture firt post on the concrete his feel look funny, almost like the concrete was hot and he was turnin his little toesies up.

Val


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger In your first picture firt post on the concrete his feel look funny, almost like the concrete was hot and he was turnin his little toesies up.
> 
> Val


 i noticed that too!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you, Cassidy's Mom! About the feet, I think that's because I was messing with them and it was probably ticklish so Anton shifted his weight







The concrete definitely wasn't hot because I usually sit on those stairs so I would know if it was


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think he's a gorgeous hunk of a guy! i like his muscular build. love his head/face! a very masculine looking guy!









debbie


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He sure is hunky!!








Where is he from?


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Please get someone to stack this dog for you when he is 2 years old, would love to see it.
He's got an absolutely fantastic head, masculine male, good wither & topline, good placement of croup.
Has a hight tail-set that makes his croup appear slightly short, also a bit stretched.
And of course he is a overall very nice dog!!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments! 

Brian, I do appreciate your critique, it helps me learn about conformation. For me Anton is perfect to a single hair on his butt but I try hard to stay objective







I saw that his tail is kinda short when he's standing and now I do see that it's because it's placed high. I will definitely ask for help stacking him when he's older, and will post the picture here. 

I think Anton got his head from his sire, Aron vom Poppitz. His dam is a finer boned female.









Missy, Anton is from vom Banach kennel.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## bosco146 (Jan 30, 2004)

Gotta love his head in this photo too. Bear is looking more like his daddy each day.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous dog, extremely nice build and his coat looks fantastic.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Aaron is so beautiful. Whenever I see him I think now THAT is a black sable!


----------

